# Adaptec 1430SA und sata_mv ?

## Makido

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem.

Habe mit zwei Festplatten an meinem Adaptec 1430SA Controller ein Raid-1 erstellt.

Nun habe ich von der Live-CD gebootet und dachte ich kann auf dem Raid-Array mein Gentoo packen, allerdings werden mir nur die Laufwerke sda und sdb angezeigt.

Habe mich ein bisschen Schlau gemacht durch die Forumssuche, fand aber nur heraus das man wohl den Marvell-Treiber laden muss.

lsmod zeigt ihn an, mit einer 0 dahinter  :Sad: 

Kann ich denn der Gentoo Live-CD irgendwie sagen das er diesen Treiber nehmen muss oder gibt es evtl. eine andere Lösung?

Bedanke mich schonmal für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

Schönen abend noch,

Maik

----------

## firefly

was sagt

```
dmesg | grep scsi
```

zumindestens bei mir kommen dann folgende zeilen, in dem der verwendete treiber aufgelistet ist.

```
scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci
```

----------

## firefly

nach kurzer suche im Internet, scheint es sich um dem Controller um einen fakeraid controller zu handeln.

----------

## Makido

Hi

also da kommt folgendes:

```

livecd ~ # dmesg | grep scsi

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

scsi2 : sata_mv

scsi3 : sata_mv

scsi4 : sata_mv

scsi5 : sata_mv

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250310NS      SN06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250310NS      SN06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

```

Er scheint also sata_mv zu verwenden irgendwie, aber das Array ist nicht da?

Gruß,

Maik  :Smile: 

----------

## Makido

 *firefly wrote:*   

> nach kurzer suche im Internet, scheint es sich um dem Controller um einen fakeraid controller zu handeln.

 

Also muss ich mit dmraid doch ein raid bauen?  :Sad: 

Gruß,

Maik

----------

## firefly

 *Makido wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   nach kurzer suche im Internet, scheint es sich um dem Controller um einen fakeraid controller zu handeln. 
> 
> Also muss ich mit mdraid doch ein raid bauen? 
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

wäre zu mindestens besser. Soweit das ich aus meiner kurzen Sucher erfahren konnte, gibt es von adaptec einen propertitären treiber, welcher angeblich das RAID erkennt.

----------

